# milwaukee sawzall or hackzall 18v lithium?



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

The hackzall is cool because it's a little hand held sawzall perfect for cutting screws and tight spaces etc. 

But it doesn't replace the need for a sawzall. 

If he says he wants a sawzall I'd go with a sawzall.


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

The_kid...makes sense! Thanks so much!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Na the kid means well but doesn't know what he is talking about. The M18 Hackzall will do it all and not only that you can do it with _*one hand*_... or two if you like. Best of three worlds. 

^^ Had this tool been first the sawzall would not exist.

The MILWAUKEE M18 Hackzall. End of story...










*EDIT:*
You don't mention if your fiance has any M18 Milwaukee 18 volt lithium tools. If he does not I suggest this kit. It has the big battery and a charger. You mention Home Depot. From the USA site...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Hackzall-Reciprocating-Saw-XC-Battery-Kit-2625-21/202182977 

If he has the big Red Tools he would have a charger and some batteries you could get away with the 'bare tool'...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Hackzall-Reciprocating-Saw-Tool-Only-2625-20/202196547

Maybe some blades (thin for the battery operated models)...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Assorted-M12-Hackzall-Blades-Kit-with-Storage-Pouch-10-Piece-49-22-0220/203116121


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2015)

daveEM, I have been in situations in which my Dewalt 18V sawzall could not handle what I was cutting. I have a feeling that could happen with the Milwaukee hackzall as well. 

The full sized Milwaukee sawzall is much more powerful than the hackzall.


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

daveem..thanks for the suggestions! I bought him the impact driver and hammer drill over the summer. Hes been very happy with them. Blades slipped my mind..he will def. need those. Thanks again!


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

stumped...my fiance does commercial aswell...so im sure he needs what has more power, but also could prob use something he can use with one hand... great! Thanks so much guys..Ill just get both..then no hassle and knock out bday and valentines in one!! lol!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Heck, he's a nice guy I bet. Else why would she go out of the way to ask on this site(I hope I got the sexes right ).

She could buy both of them for him. :thumbup::thumbup: (he could take one back). Still if he uses the Hackzall he won't look back methinks.


I have the corded Milwaukee Sawsall but haven't used since I got the Hackzall but it is there if I need it. 

I've never tried the 18 volt Sawsall because you typically require two hands to use it. It may very well be more powerful than the Hackzall tho.


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2015)

Ever since I had the problem I eluded to above (not being able to cut a hole through a very old house with a very thick wall with my Dewalt) I have kept a Milwaukee 120V Super Sawzall on the truck just in case.

Having that as a backup, I would be fine with the Hackzall.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jc89 said:


> stumped...my fiance does commercial aswell...so im sure he needs what has more power, but also could prob use something he can use with one hand... great! Thanks so much guys..*Ill just get both*..then no hassle and knock out bday and valentines in one!! lol!


:thumbsup: Well aren't you every guys dream.


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2015)

daveEM said:


> Heck, he's a nice guy I bet. Else why would she go out of the way to ask on this site(I hope I got the sexes right ).
> 
> She could buy both of them for him. :thumbup::thumbup: (he could take one back). Still if he uses the Hackzall he won't look back methinks.
> 
> ...


I had asked because you said that if the hackzall was invented first the sawzall would never exist. I honestly can't see that as being true because I know the hackzall is limited in power due to it's design and weight.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Stumped said:


> I had asked because you said that if the hackzall was invented first the sawzall would never exist. I honestly can't see that as being true because I know the hackzall is limited in power due to it's design and weight.


Wel;l we are talking about the Big Red ones.  << I don't know what I'm talking about as I've not tried the Yellow one you speak of. Ignore me.


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2015)

daveEM said:


> Wel;l we are talking about the Big Red ones.  << I don't know what I'm talking about as I've not tried the Yellow one you speak of. Ignore me.


I just mentioned the Dewalt as a frame of reference. 

I think it's safe to say that the Milwaukee Sawzall is significantly more powerful than the hackzall which is why I believe your statement to be false:



> Na the kid means well but doesn't know what he is talking about. *The M18 Hackzall will do it all* and not only that you can do it with one hand... or two if you like. Best of three worlds.
> 
> *^^ Had this tool been first the sawzall would not exist.*


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

stumped..yes you got it right..no offense to anyone who may be but i couldnt see a gay guy doing electrical even though watching my fiance i feel i could do some of it myself though..but yeah...he is a great guy! sometimes...lol...particularly this time of year...christmas, birthday, valentines...like a freaking kid...hey babe i need this hey babe i need this...lol


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

when he first started in the trade he used craftsmen and dewalt...i found out real quick those are junk when using daily..got sick of throwing money away on those.. now all he uses is klein and milwaukee. Klein i would have to say one of my best investments.. he comes home with one broke i take back to home depot for him and swap it out for a new one.


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2015)

jc89 said:


> when he first started in the trade he used craftsmen and dewalt...i found out real quick those are junk when using daily..got sick of throwing money away on those.. now all he uses is klein and milwaukee. Klein i would have to say one of my best investments.. he comes home with one broke i take back to home depot for him and swap it out for a new one.


This is all a matter of opinion, but Dewalt is not really junk.

I have switched to Milwaukee M12 for my smaller tools. But I still have all my Dewalt 18V tools and I just can't kill them. If they ever die, I will probably switch to Milwaukee 18V, but I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

sorry i shouldnt say they are junk.. dewalt tools are very good, but just didnt last him using them as rough as he is on tools.


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

he gets mad first thing being thrown across the room...what ever is in his hand!


----------



## jc89 (Jan 21, 2015)

Really appreciate all the feed back thanks for all the your help! sawzall 18v and extra blades should put a smile on his face!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

He's an electrician, not a wood butcher. Get the Hackzall.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i have the m18 sawzall its a great tool


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jc89 said:


> Really appreciate all the feed back thanks for all the your help! sawzall 18v and extra blades should put a smile on his face!


Believe me. If all you want is to put a smile on his face you don't have to go to Home Depot.:001_huh:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

the-apprentice said:


> i have the m18 sawzall its a great tool


You evidently have never had the Hackzall. Plenty of power and only need one hand. Much more ergonomically designed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have all three - 12V Hackzall, 18V Hackzall and 18V Sawzall. I use the 12V with a jigsaw blade for cutting holes in cabinets. The 18V Hackzall gets used for almost everything else. The Sawzall stays in the shop unless I need it for major demo. It rarely gets used.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

99cents said:


> He's an electrician, not a wood butcher. Get the Hackzall.



Hackzall all day long. 
Stroke length may be shorter, but for 1 hand operation, nothing beats it.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> Hackzall all day long.
> Stroke length may be shorter, but for 1 hand operation, nothing beats it.
> 
> 
> ...


Once you've had the Hack, you'll never go back...........:whistling2:


----------

